# JD x324 stalling



## Greginnd (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok - So, I've been having problems with my JD x324 lawn tractor.

For a while it would run fine for an hour or so and then would start to falter. It would start to stall and then rev back up. That got worse where it would stall and I'd have to ride the choke to keep it going. It alway starts right back up with no problem.

I had it in the JD shop here and they let it run for a couple of hours with the mower on but they did not observe that behavior.

Well, now it's getting worse. On Sunday I fired it up and after about 10 minutes it started acting the same way. Today it started stalling out after just a couple of minutes of running. 

The problem is either fuel or air, right?

Here's what I'm thinking to check in this order:

Fuel filter
fuel pump
Carburator (what should I check here?)

I've also read it could be a valve problem. Would misaligned or leaking valves show these symptoms?

Could the spark plugs show these symptoms?

What do you think would be the most likely cause for this problem?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Greginnd (Jun 25, 2012)

Going back to the JD dealer tonight for service. 

FYI - I also noticed that it appears mice have been underneath the engine cover. The allen bolts on the grill on top are stripped out so I haven't been able to remove the cover but I can see some debris from them. Anything under there that the mice could cause problems with?


----------



## hunterbondy (Aug 24, 2015)

Check under the engine cover. The mice might have build a nest and the engine us overheating. That might be why it starts and runs fine when cold


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Mice love to chew wires. Besides nesting material clogging up cooling fins, there could be bares wires shorting out. Process of elimination.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

could be a lot of things. plug, coil, fuel, loose connection, overheating. do all the cheap and simple stuff first, new spark plug, fresh fuel, air filter, see what happens.


----------

